# BYU vs Whiskey



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone excited for this game? Huge potential reward if the Y can pull it off...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It all depends on what BYU team travels to the Cheese Fort. I've watched a couple Wisconsin games this year, and they seem to be a solid running team on offense, yet struggle against the run on defense - both in BYU's favor. It will be interesting.


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Very excited, but not overly optimistic. The stat that jumps out most to me is Red Zone TD's. Wisconsin's defense is 1st in the nation in Red Zone TD% allowed and BYU's offense is 107th in the nation in Red Zone TD% scored. 

On the other hand, Wisconsin is leading the nation in yards per carry and run defense is certainly a strength for BYU. I think Wisc. will come out on top. I just hope it is close.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I saw Wisconsin has a 10 year streak against non-conference opponents at home. That's not encouraging.

The Texas game was fun for me because I just decided that we were going to lose so I didn't have to worry about it. I'm trying to do the same for Wisconsin and be pleasantly surprised if we come through.

It's early with the odds but the point lines started in favor of the Badgers by 7.5 points.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm really excited for the game and hope BYU is up for the challenge and ready to play. Very disappointed for Falslev that he won't be able to play and wish him the best, but happy that the rest of the team seems healthy and ready to go. Should be a good game!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> I'm really excited for the game and hope BYU is up for the challenge and ready to play. Very disappointed for Falslev that he won't be able to play and wish him the best, but happy that the rest of the team seems healthy and ready to go. Should be a good game!


I'm sorry but I won't miss Falslev on the field.. That guy has to be the worst punt returner I've seen in a long time. He's had a few catches on offense but I think he's pretty easily replaced by the receiving corps. Ridley, Thompson, the Mathews brothers and probably even the tight ends Friel and Mahina can pick up any slack Falslev carried.

I feel bad personally he has to miss a month of his senior season. He went from a walk on to a starter and his work ethic got him elected captain. But, I don't think anyone can argue he's one of the more talented players on the team.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That worst punt returner is #24 in the nation this year for average return yards per punt with one touchdown. But he's also dropped a few and one was pretty shameful. I agree that he's not a pinnacle player on offense, but he's reliable and pretty good out of the slot. If nothing else he's a good reliable outlet for Hill if the down field routs are covered and I think he's a little more shifty for yards after the catch than your average receiver. 

At any rate, my comment was mostly directed at him personally. To work as hard as he has and then to miss the last half of his senior year including a trip to Camp Randall, second trip to South Bend, and possibly the bowl game, that's unfortunate for anyone. Especially when the injury came from a non football related incident.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> That worst punt returner is #24 in the nation this year for average return yards per punt with one touchdown. But he's also dropped a few and one was pretty shameful. I agree that he's not a pinnacle player on offense, but he's reliable and pretty good out of the slot. If nothing else he's a good reliable outlet for Hill if the down field routs are covered and I think he's a little more shifty for yards after the catch than your average receiver.
> 
> At any rate, my comment was mostly directed at him personally. To work as hard as he has and then to miss the last half of his senior year including a trip to Camp Randall, second trip to South Bend, and possibly the bowl game, that's unfortunate for anyone. Especially when the injury came from a non football related incident.


Oh, I'm with you there personally. It's tragic for him.

But Falslev is a little overrated at #24 especially when you take out 1 punt return against Middle Tennessee for 71 yards. Factor in the number of dropped punts he's had, the number of fair catches (which aren't factored into his yards per return stats) and the fact that after EVERY PUNT the guy RUNS BACKWARDS to catch the ball (if he does catch the ball - he's dropped a few and has had to run away from many), and he's not looking so good as a punt returner any more.

He's also dropped a lot of very catchable passes, especially in the early part of the season when Taysom was catching heat for not having enough passing yards. I personally think we'd be better off having Friel/Mahina as the dump route than Falslev in the slot. But, just my opinion.


----------

